# Steenies Journey



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello,

I've has IBS-d my whole life. Very watery stools and a permanent bloated stomach.
I finally did something about it and was properly diagnosed 10 years ago. 
I had all the bloods/pee/poop tests to rule out h.pylori, cealiac, cancer etc and had an endoscopy/colonoscopy which all came back clear which equaled the IBS diagnosis.

My GP put me on Nexium, My Naturopath on ultra flora probiotics,My Dietitian on the FODMAP and Psychologist was to get better ways to manage my stress.
We worked out my main triggers stress, Garlic and Onion.

I was pretty symptom free with only a couple of flare ups for about 5/6ish years.

I got the Flu about 6 weeks ago and shit went downhill fast.
The symptoms I have now are not like the ones I had 10 yrs ago.
My bowel movements are not normal but not D like before. 
I have the most acidic stomach, an unable to eat and heart burn so bad that I've been to the ER twice in a month. I thought I was having a heart attack, my left chest and back were in pain and I had a burning sensation down my left arm. All the ER tests bloods and xrays came back clear and am now waiting on a GI appointment.

My GP put me on Somac yesterday. Ive taken 2 and It gave me really bad side effects. Ringing in the ears, headache, the drys, stabbing lower abdomen pains, D, hard to swallow. And the reflux is still there. I am seeing GP again tomorrow.

Now I have to play that horrible waiting game again to see whats wrong.

How did i do this 10 yrs ago?

thx to any who read.


----------



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

had my second gastroscopy/colonoscopy on the 21st Dec.

The prep was horrible and the gastro scope was horrendous.I was not sedate enough and gagged and dry reached through the whole thing. They amped up the drugs to finally make me sleepy and I woke up bawling. I've been light headed and woozy for 2 days. Im finally level headed now.

My Gut doctor called me last night and said everything in there is absolutely normal and he strongly against my start to take any ppis (protonix/nexium) as there is absolutely no sign that I have reflux. ??!!??!!??!! Then why on Earth do I have Globus sensation and all that burping??? He said go back to my GP and get a referral to an ENT. ugh!!
And he apologized for the horrendous procedure saying 'some people don't take to the sedation' gee thx!


----------

